# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Henkilöauto ja linja-auto kolaroivat Mouhijärvellä

## Suntikka

> Henkilöauto ajautui koululaisia kuljettaneen linja-auton eteen Vanhankirkontien ja Tervanojanraitin risteyksessä Mouhijärvellä kolmen aikaan maanantaina. Henkilöauto törmäsi vastaan tulleeseen linja-autoon sivuttain ja kierähti perä edellä ojaan. Kuljettajan vieressä istunut äiti loukkasi olkapäänsä ja kylkensä, joten hänet kuljetettiin Tampereen yliopistolliseen keskussairaalaan tutkittavaksi. Takana istunut poika ja autoa ajanut isä vietiin Vammalan terveyskeskukseen tarkastettaviksi. Linja-autossa matkustaneet koululaiset selvisivät vammoitta.


Lähde:satakunnan kansa

----------

